# Netzwerkauslastung auslesen



## DeMuX (8. Juli 2002)

Hi,

ich brauch ein Tool, mit dem ich die Netzwerklast auslesen kann!
Hat da jmd erfahrung damit?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. Juli 2002)

hi,
unter 2000/xp kannst du einfach die netzwerklast anzeigen, in dem du

strg + alt + entf - drückst (sprich den taskmanager öffnest) und dort auf netzwerk klicken...


----------



## DeMuX (10. Juli 2002)

vielen dank für diesen tipp, leider hilft mir das nicht viel.
es sollte auch angezeigt werden, wieviele clients im netz sind,
und an welchen pcs mehr oder weniger traffic ist.

danke


----------

